# 2013 Puppies!!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who got a puppy in 2013???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Karma and Lassie were both born in 2013, Karma in January, and Lassie in March.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger vom Sitz von der Hose

First day home 11-23-13











Full ears today!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva DOB: 3.7.2013


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Bane DOB : 4-18-13






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Mina born in January 2013.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

We did! Revy was born March 27 and we brought her home in May!

*9 weeks:*









*16 weeks:*









*5 months:*









*7 months:*









*8 months:*


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

I did! Arkay was born May 22nd, and I got him on August 26th.

First day









3 months


















5 months









6 months and 80 lbs! (Now)


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Harlie von Wyzal 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

I have two 2013 babies! Sorry for all the pictures but its hard to only choose a few 
Nikko when we brought him home back in July 














Nikko now:














Rocky who came home Nov 08th:







Rocky now:














Some together 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, my babe was born in 2013...


----------



## gsdPerseus (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

Lloyds gonna be 7 months on Christmas day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, this is Karma, she was born on January 29th. I will have to get some pictures of Lassie. 

Right down to that tongue she is so like her mother:


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Strider -DoB 10/30/13









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carm was technically born in 2012, but I got her in February this year.


Carma 3/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


11/6/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Baby Tulah was born October 28th this year.

12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


12/18/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Khaleesi was a 2013 pup!!

http://youtu.be/V0EHs_hT36o


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Add Hoya to the list...


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Me!!!! Max was born 18 of June 2013.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

*Tyson, 8 June 2013*

Tyson was born on 8th June 2013.









It'a a wonder how fast they grow up.


----------



## bri08 (Nov 28, 2013)

DOB 9.10.2013

Luna 11 weeks  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bane @ almost 13 weeks old...First time to check out the deer!


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bella - born 9/4/2013



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Our baby girl Ridley


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Silas born 8-7-13
The day I knew he would be the one we brought home


You use to love me (the day he came home. 9-27-13)

What happened 







[/URL]


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

Born 3-13-13
View attachment 151778
View attachment 151786



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

"Lola" Alta-Tollhaus Hazel DOB 8-17-13



jrm_6977 by 24kGSD, on Flickr



jrm_8781 by 24kGSD, on Flickr


jrm_8238 by 24kGSD, on Flickr


lola8w-007 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola11w-017 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola13w-017 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


lola16w-011 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Jd414 said:


> Bella - born 9/4/2013
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My boy Zeus was born September 4th 2013 as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Born September 4th 2013 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great thread-the first pic of Lola cracks me up-


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

She was born 12/13/12 but came to us in 2013


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

:wild:"Indie" Nina vom Himmelhoch dob March 6, 2013. She's a handful - still.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

What beauties!!

Warden was born 4/23 (came to us in October) and will be 8 months next week! 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdPerseus (Apr 24, 2013)

Pers was born Feb 25 2013 
























still hasn't outgrown his big ol' donkey ears! XD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lassie was born in March. My double A batteries are dead. So all I have are a couple or phone shots of her.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Veda was born 9/28/2013
This is us today








She is quite the character. Love her to pieces 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Born 10/21/2013









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax was born 3/18/2013

Brought this home....









and now, somehow, I have this thing...


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude (blk) came home with me in Feb, Ivan in June.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Garrison was born 1/21/13 and we got him 3/23/13. My sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Nov 21, 2013)

*Agnes*

This is our Agnes. Born 10/20. Ears are all over the place. It's soooo adorable. Very smart, lots of drive, very lovely.  oh, and very sassy n noisey


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Benson born 29/07/13

First day home at 8weeks









And now at 5months










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mseymour3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Apollo
DOB: 9/9/13

First day home, 2 months old, 3 months old, and 3.5 months old. He's 15 weeks old today and weighed 41 pounds 2 days ago. Gonna be a big boy.


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Harper born 7/23/13 
Just turned 5 Months today :wub:


----------



## VanH (Aug 31, 2013)

Shikha von Hugelblick
DOB: 8/28/13

She is 16 weeks and is pure joy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Meant too post Harper at 8weeks








Harper at 5 months today









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

We got Jada in March 2013 when she was 8 1/2 weeks old. Here are some pics of her when we got her to now, a little over 11 months old.


----------



## Damianblade (Nov 23, 2013)

I got my puppy in November of this year. Her name is Charli, and she's going to be 4 months on Christmas Day.


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Won't get her until the beginning of next year, but she was born on 11/25/13. The breeder claims she's a full blown GSD. I don't know what too look for appearance wise in a GSD but maybe you guys can help me determine the honesty of the breeder. Maybe she's still to small though. I'll take pics of mom and dad when I go pick her up in 2 weeks. Either way I'm excited! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samwag (Mar 27, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


BEAR








[/URL][/IMG]

WITH OUR LITTLE BIT OLDER PUPPY RUBLES


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

NON GSD 

We got her this year even tho she was born in 2012. This is my Wiggles and the heart of my pack. She makes even my grumpy old shepherds smile. She wiggled her way into all of our hearts.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

cute!


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

My guy was born on July 24th 

At 8weeks (12lbs)


And this picture just shy of 5months (60lbs)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Eli DOB 11/25/12 but came to me Feb 2013

9wks









12 months


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Me!!!! 
Nixon Vom Banach. DOB 1/22/13
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Breeder pic of ours at 7 weeks. Pick him up next week. He is technically a 2013 pup.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Russell is a February 2013 model. A couple of photos of him at 5 weeks and at 9 months.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> NON GSD
> 
> We got her this year even tho she was born in 2012. This is my Wiggles and the heart of my pack. She makes even my grumpy old shepherds smile. She wiggled her way into all of our hearts.



:wub: adorable.


----------



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

zak born july 2013

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep, he finally grow into those ears. Loved all the pics of those gorgeous 2013 puppies. 







Dexter born approx jan 18. 3013.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Well Jaxx was born on 11/13/12, but I brought him home sometime in January of 2013, so he was still a 2013 puppy to me!
View attachment 159266








And now-















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Connick (Dec 5, 2013)

Loving all the 2013 fur babies.
This is Ryker, born September 1st 2013























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shazzyx (Jun 24, 2013)

I do!  My little Esmeralda (Pedigree name Rosehill Pompon De Paris) was born 15th September 2013! =D Shes now 16 weeks (4 months on Wednesday!)


4 days old [First picture of her!]









8 weeks old [56 days]









Now, at 16 weeks [112 days =P]


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

6/23


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

6/23


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

Uploading multiple pictures (in the right position)= rocket science grrr


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

At 6mo


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Esmeralda is beautiful


----------



## Bradygsd (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's my GSD Brady. He just turned 9 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Zarek Aritar Bastet - Born August 30, 2013 and shipped home on October 30.
He is all boy and a handful but I really enjoy him!!!


----------



## jrikmd (Nov 4, 2013)

Bailey was born 8-26-13.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Love the puppy pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

